# France question - Pays de la Loire?



## Laurie (Nov 12, 2009)

For those of you who have travelled the country, how did Pays de la Loire area compare to other regions? I'm investigating regions to explore, before a few days in Paris we have planned. But these days, we don't like to drive for as many hours in a day as we used to.

This specific area hasn't previously been on my wishlist, whereas Normandy and Brittany have.  We loved the Dordogne, the Riviera, and of course Paris.

We're not wine drinkers, and after one or 2 chateaux/castle tours, we've seen enough.   We more enjoy historic and pre-historic sites - sometimes the more ancient, the better - as well as interesting and photogenic scenery - the more spectacular, the better.  

But folks speak highly of the area. So if you've been, what did you like? And for how many days did it hold your interest?


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well,  you already mentioned not being too fond of the most interesting parts of the area: castles and wine. But of course you can still enjoy the sights of the wineries without drinking the wines. I think the area is very pretty with lots of photogenic scenery but not at all like the Dordogne.  

It is the "garden of France", very beautiful indeed and although it would not be my favorite place on earth, I would not find it a punishment to stay there - not at all. I would almost say that it is a region not to be missed. While there, I wouldn't want to miss the Chartres Cathedral, Chateau de Cheverny, Chateau de Chambord, and Chateau de Blois. The Chartres Cathedral would be the "must do" imo. And then just drive around, enjoy the villages and some pretty sights. 

This is only my opinion of course, and I know at least some people who would disagree. In fact, I know some people who wouldn't consider visiting any other place in the world. But then again, I just watched a video on mystarcentral, the Starwood owners website, where families were saying that Maui is the best island in the world. I loved visiting Maui. But I definately don't think it is the best island in the world. 

Have you visited Versailles and/or Vaux le Vicomte? 

Although I love both Normandy and Brittany a lot, I just couldn't tell you to completely skip the Loire Valley. However, if you have to make a choice, it sounds like you would like N and B more. (Have you visited the Mt St Michel? If not - very much worth a visit imo.) 

Not really much of a help, right? Sorry. It's just that I think that the different regions all have their own charmes....


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like the Loire valley, but it is largely for the chateaux.


----------



## X-ring (Nov 16, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> I wouldn't want to miss the Chartres Cathedral, Chateau de Cheverny, Chateau de Chambord, and Chateau de Blois.



Chateau Chenonceau was our favourite.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Château_de_Chenonceau


----------



## Laurie (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for these suggestions... I do like chateaux and castle exteriors and grounds, often more than the insides (that's what I'm referring to, the interior tours, when I say one or 2 per trip is enough). One interior I really did love was Versailles, would love to go back. 

Still trying to decide for sure ... leaning towards Dinan in Brittany as a base, rather than Loire region, because of the medieval town, the nearby coastal scenery, proximity to Mont St-Michel which has long been on the wish list, and a few other specific things. 

But this is farther from Paris so meanwhile I've also been trying to google for images of Loire region, to get a better feel for the countryside, other than chateaux.  I'm still interested to hear opinions and comparisons, from anyone else who'd care to share.


----------

